# Chausson 85



## 108366 (Nov 19, 2007)

Hello to you all, a bit of advise needed.
Presently looking to purchase our first motorhome,very interested in the Burstner Nexxo unfortunatly only have a max budget of 30k and a little feed up with lack of interest from dealers and the ability to give accurate delivery dates.
Have been offered a Chausson 85 2.8 on a 56 plate 6.ooo miles with A/C*.
Layout fine, build quality looks ok but not sure about reliability and levels of winterisation.
Wondering if anybody already owns one or is able to give me some advise, dealer asking £29999(may move on price?) ,is this a good buy or should I find another 3k for a new Nexxo.
We plan to used the motorhome in summer and winter.
Many Thanks Paul Nott


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hello and welcome. I take it you are talking about the Welcome 85? I've spent some pleasant time in one belonging to Gerald and Annie. Nice layout in their's! I'm sure Gerald will be along soon to advise you.


----------



## 108366 (Nov 19, 2007)

UncleNorm said:


> Hello and welcome. I take it you are talking about the Welcome 85? I've spent some pleasant time in one belonging to Gerald and Annie. Nice layout in their's! I'm sure Gerald will be along soon to advise you.


Sorry for the lack of information, yes it is a Welcome 85, registered in Dec 2006.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

UncleNorm said:


> I'm sure Gerald will be along soon to advise you.


Here I am! 

Hi, Paul. Although this is our second van, we really think we've chosen the best one for us. Winterisation? Chausson test their vans in the Alps, our fresh water tank is inboard, so won't freeze. Our van has a two-way fan in the ceiling, and can suck air out or blow air in. The habitation door has a complete flyscreen, so you can leave the door open without fear of insects getting in.

We've only had the van a month or so, and have found it to be very warm - even in freezing temperatures. The heating is efficient, and can make it too warm (we use external silver screens for the windscreen).

We love our van, and it is the best value for money I've seen. The manufacturers have thought carefully how the vans are used, and it is full of nice features. They sell bucket loads of them in France, and it is popular with hire companies.

The price doesn't sound too bad. New, they're £36k - £38k plus, so you're getting a good saving on the new price.

Recommended!

Gerald


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

hAD OUR cHAUSSON aLLEGRO 83 FOR 18 MONTHS NOW. woke UP BOILING THE FIRST TIME AWAY, LOOKED OUTSIDE AND IT WAS SNOWING. tHESE VANS ARE BUILT FOR THE WINTER. fITTER WAS AMAZED HOW THICK THE ROOF WAS WHEN HE FITTED OUR AERIAL.
oops shouting sorry.

We have thought of changing our van but come to the conclusion that the quality is there and we are happy with it. My cousin has a Chausson Welcome too so they run in the family. Previously we had a Bessacar and a Compass van . Loved all of them really.


----------

